# 2017 Christian Random Thoughts … New Beginnings In God Our Father.



## Lucia (Jan 1, 2017)

Happy New Year 2017 Ladies Shalom, Peace be with YOU! 

This little light of mine, I’m going to let it shine…

So I had never heard this song, until literally a couple years ago, because I’m *cough* Catholic *cough* and we sing Ave Maria, Gloria in Excelsis Deo, and the Beatitudes in Latin everyday, ok enough jokes back to the main topic. This little light of mine, is a really good song. Why? because it’s a reminder that we all have a little light inside, and we should let it shine. Sounds simple and easy, right? 

Then why aren’t our lights shining? 

Oh, well there are many, many reasons, most of which are too many to list or I don’t even know them, to list them. But I’ll throw a couple of “common” ones out here. 

Maybe because we’ve forgotten or never knew where our light source comes from, or we’ve lost our way. It comes from God the Father Almighty. He is the Sun and we are like little stars reflecting his goodness and light. 

Maybe it’s because were blocked by our troubles, oppressions, the daily grind of school, work, paying the bills, taking care of loved ones, and having to deal with our spiritual lives on top of everything else. 

We must not let those everyday things that seem BIG at the time take us away from reflecting the light of God. Last year I wrote about forgiveness and laying down all our burdens at the foot of the cross, and the importance of prayer and renewing our faith. That’s all still very important. This year we should cast the demons out of our lives and fill ourselves up with the wisdom of Holy Spirit, the light of Jesus, in order to better reflect the light of God. (we should continually take stock spiritually, cast out, fill up on the love of Jesus and HS, rinse and repeat) 

Genesis 1:1-4

In the beginning God created the heavens and the earth. *2 *The earth was without form and void, and darkness was upon the face of the deep; and the Spirit of God was moving over the face of the waters.
*3 *And God said, “Let there be light”; and there was light. *4 And God saw that the light was good; and God separated the light from the darkness.*

God separated the light form darkness for good reason. A man cannot serve two masters (Matt 6:24), neither can light and darkness occupy the same space and the same time. It’s like turning on the lights in a rat infested apartment, the rats always run away cause they’re up to no good. (probably stealing food and running amok), we must all clean house, literally physically and spiritually so the sunlight can come in and shine through. 

John 3:20 
Everyone who does evil hates the light, and will not come into the light for fear that their deeds will be exposed.

 2 Corinthians 6:14 
Do not be yoked together with unbelievers. For what do righteousness and wickedness have in common? Or what fellowship can light have with darkness?

Truth is we needn’t fear the light, we should embrace it. Fear is a preferred tactic of the enemy. Fear stops us in our tracks, fear breads doubt, which breads, contempt, hate, and resentment, and in some cases opens the doorway to loss of faith. Jesus said over 100 times collectively in the Bible “do not fear”, “do not be afraid” and “fear not.” (Matthew 14:27)  Maybe _He’s_ trying to tell us something. He also said “I am with you.”  (Isaiah 41:10) So if God is with us whom should we fear? Nothing, because He who is in me, *IS *greater than he who is in the world. (John 4:4)

What does shining my little light have to do with my everyday problems? Why should we try our best to shine our lights brightly? 

Because it permeates everything we do, we all know people who are, um …. well now let’s call them “cranky” without their morning coffee, so if coffee can affect the mood how much more can one person affect another? 
We are daughters, sisters, wives, mothers, friends, colleagues, classmates. *When we reflect the light of God in everything we do, we shine the light of Christ out into the world, we bring glory to God in the highest (trans from latin Gloria in Excelsis Deo).* There's a saying, sometimes you're the only "Bible" some people will ever read. There are many women in the Bible who showed courage, faith, loyalty, and love but the woman who was highly favored by God Himself was Mary the mother of Jesus. (Luke 1:26-38 aka The Annunciation) As women we should look at all the Biblical women as examples some were beyond compare, some were cautionary tales. We as women have a special job to do, we are to plant seeds of the love of God in our children and those all around us when we can, nurture and grow those seeds with the light of God especially in our children, so their little lights can shine. “Mothers are (supposed to be) the reflection of God’s love on earth.” (I think Johanette Benkovic host of Women of Grace said this her or her guest?) That is why it is our job, no it is our _duty_ to clean house, and set up a God loving, serving and fearing home. (Proverbs 6:20, Joshua 24:15, Matthew 12:43-45)

So let no one keep you from shining your light. Remember…

Matthew 5:14 
*14*“You are the light of the world. A town built on a hill cannot be hidden. *15 *Neither do people light a lamp and put it under a bowl. Instead they put it on its stand, and it gives light to everyone in the house. *16*In the same way, let your light shine before others, that they may see your good deeds and glorify your Father in heaven.

So Let *your* little light shine, let it shine, let it shine. Amen!


----------



## Lucia (Jan 1, 2017)

Resources: 

2016 Christian Random Thoughts 
https://longhaircareforum.com/threads/2016-christian-random-thoughts.778459/

2015 Christian Random Thoughts
https://www.longhaircareforum.com/t...8-is-not-too-late.748857/page-6#post-22140327

Prayer Request Thread
https://www.longhaircareforum.com/threads/prayer-request-thread.50344/page-93

Marriage prayers for Singles
https://www.longhaircareforum.com/t...-it-is-gods-will-for-you-to-be-married.96564/

Single Christian Women's Support the Remix
https://www.longhaircareforum.com/threads/single-christian-womens-support-the-remix.708315/

Prayer Line (please check for New Years call in schedule)
https://www.longhaircareforum.com/threads/prayer-line-schedule-updates-are-posted-here.580975/

Catholic Threads
https://www.longhaircareforum.com/threads/catholic-q-a-discussion-all-welcome.761527/


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 1, 2017)

@Lucia ...

Thank you so much for sharing such a beautiful and loving message.  This message is truly from the heart of God, and it includes Everyone... Everyone in Christ Jesus.

This is the start of New Beginnings for "Whosoever Will".    Whosoever will, let them come and drink from the fountain of life freely. 

We as Christians, serve One God only... We are each saved under our Savior, Our Lord Jesus Christ, who is One All in All who honor and believe.    There is no separation in us because of His Love.

Happy New Year, Everyone.   God is alive and well within us and in this earth.   Let the Light of His Life and Love within us ... Shine all the more brightly. 

In Jesus' Name, Amen and Amen.

God bless you... All 

Shimmie


----------



## beingofserenity (Jan 2, 2017)

I enjoyed this video.


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 3, 2017)

beingofserenity said:


> I enjoyed this video.


Thank you...


----------



## kanozas (Jan 8, 2017)

Forgiveness is necessary for those who love G-d.  We cannot be forgiven of our sins without forgiving others for their offenses against us.


----------



## kanozas (Jan 8, 2017)

Last night of Christmas for Catholics, second day of Orthodox Christmas...but I saw this in the hymnal and was like, "Hey, wait a minute!  Isn't that an error?"  Apparently not, it's been anglicized?  I had always known "The First Noël" and then ran into "Nowell."  I laughed a little. 

http://www.oremus.org/hymnal/t/t136.html

*The first Nowell the angel did say
was to certain poor shepherds in fields as they lay;
in fields as they lay, keeping their sheep,
on a cold winter's night that was so deep.
Refrain:
Nowell, Nowell, Nowell, Nowell,
born is the King of Israel...*


----------



## mz.rae (Jan 12, 2017)

This is the year where I get free from people bondage and just accepting any ole thing from people. There once was a time where when a person would want to leave my life I would want to know why and beg for them to stay. But now I just hold the door open for them and wish them well. I just don't have the time or energy anymore for people who mean me no good.

I feel like God is going to start opening doors up for me. And I want the right people around in my life. 2016 was hard, but I believe it was preparing me for this year.


----------



## beingofserenity (Jan 16, 2017)

I am going to start praying on my knees. And lifting my hands during worship...even though I think it's supper embarrassing


----------



## beingofserenity (Jan 18, 2017)

I've been watching videos about this all day.  I've come across so many blogs,videos....that give a confusing message about how salvation requires both works and faith.


----------



## Lucia (Jan 19, 2017)

beingofserenity said:


> I've been watching videos about this all day.  I've come across so many blogs,videos....that give a confusing message about how salvation requires both works and faith.



As Christians we are saved by grace through faith Eph 2:8-9 taking that in context St. Paul was talking to the Ephesians and at that time some others were saying that they had to become Jews first before becoming Christians, and had to follow all the Mosaic laws, so he was referring to works of the "Mosaiac" law and not just simply works.  But if faith alone were enough Jesus would not have reinforced the 10 Commandments Matt 19:17-19. Also, faith without works is dead James 2:14-26 as St. James said what good is me proclaiming the kingdom and having faith if I don't help out my starving brothers or sisters.

Better explanation from a Bible Scholar Tim Staples  here


----------



## Lucia (Jan 22, 2017)

Ladies there a prayer vigil for all the souls lost to abortion and against abortion from 6 eastern time today to 6 pm tomorrow if you are interested and have a little time please say a prayer. Thanks


----------



## Lucia (Jan 25, 2017)




----------



## Shimmie (Jan 26, 2017)

Lucia said:


> Ladies there a prayer vigil for all the souls lost to abortion and against abortion from 6 eastern time today to 6 pm tomorrow if you are interested and have a little time please say a prayer. Thanks


Thank you so much for sharing these prayer vigils.   We need prayer in this earth.  There is no better gift of love for others.


----------



## kanozas (Jan 27, 2017)

Reposting:  "Bow down to the most powerful man in the universe..."  



Sorry, honey, but here He truly is!  Resist the New World Order.  Bow to G-d alone.


----------



## Lucia (Jan 27, 2017)

kanozas said:


> Reposting:  "Bow down to the most powerful man in the universe..."
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, honey, but here He truly is!  Resist   Bow to G-d alone.



Really she needs to lay off that industrial strengt reefer.  She's caught up, did you see the comments she's getting roasted. But she seems like she'll do anything for money and power.

Matt 4:8







Prez didn't say God bless America

http://mashable.com/2016/11/09/donald-trump-god-bless-america-reagan/#ZfJF5oqQ4qqr


----------



## kanozas (Jan 28, 2017)

Lucia said:


> Really she needs to lay off that industrial strengt reefer.  She's caught up, did you see the comments she's getting roasted. But she seems like she'll do anything for money and power.
> 
> Matt 4:8
> 
> ...




Romney looks frightened and weirded out lol!


----------



## Lucia (Jan 28, 2017)




----------



## kanozas (Jan 30, 2017)

One of the most brilliant statements made by a devout Catholic friend a few years ago was, " G-d is not Catholic."  LOL.  That has so many applications, especially today.  I was taken a bit aback at her declaration and always remembered it.  If you think about it, it's very profound.


----------



## kanozas (Jan 31, 2017)

A beautiful home blessing tradition in the Armenian Church link:







*About the Home Blessing *


The home is a sacred place where family members maintain and share many values. It is also a place where they are charged and empowered with these values to live a peaceful and God-pleasing life. It is under this roof that all collectively form oneness in spirit and assume an important responsibility in the life of the community. It is in this place where they break bread and share joys and sorrows. Here the presence of the Omnipotent is felt since every family is a miniature of a "Little Church—Ecclesia." In this "Little Church" the inexhaustible love and the very generous blessing of God permeate.


According to the sacred traditions of the Armenian Church, God's blessing is asked for homes on different occasions, like on the Nativity and the Resurrection of Christ, as well as on the joyous occasion of moving into a new home.


For Home Blessing the priest takes with him wafer and incense. He blesses the bread, the water and the salt. These three fundamental elements are essential life-giving gifts for human life. The priest asks from the Omnipotent God not to lessen these three gifts without which life becomes impossible or imperfect.


The bread, the water and the salt are symbols of God's infinite goodness and care. With the blessing of these great gifts the household is enriched spiritually and its existence perpetuated for the service of his Creator.


The bread, which symbolically represents the Word of God, grants life to all those who taste it. The salt seasons our food and makes it delicious and edible. Metaphorically salt represents man in this world with his words and deeds. Christ said, "You are the salt of the earth." Man's life should be seasoned with wisdom, moderation or sense of sufficiency. Finally, water which is the most essential element of life, figuratively represents cleanliness. It's through water that we are cleansed by baptism, renewed in Christ, and united with Him.


Along with the bread, salt, and bread offered on a tray by the dwellers, the priest places also the wafer stamped with a crucifix and designs of grapes and wheat. The wafer is the presence of Christ in the home. The members of the family can either distribute the wafer among themselves or keep it in a jar along with flour, salt, or rice.


During Home Blessing it is customary to burn incense which symbolizes the burning of our souls with our Lord's love. In his supplication the Psalmist says, "Let my prayer be counted as incense before Thee."


In the prayer of the Home Blessing the priest after asking for purity and abundance of the three gifts, he blesses the home and all its dwellers and asks God to keep them away from visible and invisible enemies and protect them under His powerful Right Hand granting them health of soul and body.


Home Blessing is a meaningful religious service that brings the entire family together in oneness and holiness, and blesses them. Through this ceremony everyone's faith is replenished and strengthened and the Lord's presence is felt.


The beautiful tradition of the Home Blessing unfortunately has been cast into oblivion. Today, more than ever, we need the presence and blessing of the Lord in our homes and lives. The revival of this centuries old custom will certainly bring us close to our Lord. Family members are encouraged to take part of the ceremony to make it more meaningful.


----------



## kanozas (Feb 4, 2017)

Well, here we go.  Nobody was paying much attention?  They want to definitely remove the tax-exempt status or the Johnson Amendment.  That means, the govt. will be up in your church telling you what to do, think, say.  It's not freedom of speech at all.


----------



## brg240 (Feb 8, 2017)

Would you all please pray for my cousin, she's having emergency brain surgery. They found a tumor. She's only 25/26


----------



## Laela (Feb 8, 2017)

Have mercy... Your cousin will be lifted up in prayer!


----------



## brg240 (Feb 8, 2017)

Laela said:


> Have mercy... Your cousin will be lifted up in prayer!


Thanks so much.  She came through the surgery well. It was thankfully not a tumor but a cyst that they drained and then removed. 

They're testing it now and she'll be in the hospital for at least a couple of days. But she was doing pretty well a few hours later


----------



## kanozas (Feb 8, 2017)

So, if G-d is supposedly punishing the United States for its sins, why is it that minorities are losing under the racism while the racists, white collar criminals and 1% are making major bank?  Looks like they're still winning.  Some so-called "prophecies" can't hold any kinda salt and we should all be very careful in believing just anything that someone comes up with.


----------



## Shimmie (Feb 8, 2017)

kanozas said:


> So, if G-d is supposedly punishing the United States for its sins, why is it that minorities are losing under the racism while the racists, white collar criminals and 1% are making major bank?  Looks like they're still winning.  Some so-called "prophecies" can't hold any kinda salt and we should all be very careful in believing just anything that someone comes up with.


Psalm 37...

*The Heritage of the Righteous and the Calamity of the Wicked*
*A Psalm of David.*

Do not fret because of evildoers,
Nor be envious of the workers of iniquity.
2 For they shall soon be cut down like the grass,
And wither as the green herb.

3 Trust in the Lord, and do good;
Dwell in the land, and feed on His faithfulness.
4 Delight yourself also in the Lord,
And He shall give you the desires of your heart.

5 Commit your way to the Lord,
Trust also in Him,
And He shall bring _it_ to pass.

He shall bring forth your righteousness as the light,
And your justice as the noonday.

7 Rest in the Lord, and wait patiently for Him;
Do not fret because of him who prospers in his way,
Because of the man who brings wicked schemes to pass.
8 Cease from anger, and forsake wrath;
Do not fret—_it_ only _causes_ harm.

9 For evildoers shall be cut off;
But those who wait on the Lord,
They shall inherit the earth.
10 For yet a little while and the wicked _shall be_ no _more_
_____________________

Your words will give you exactly what you say....

I believe God and His faithful promises to those who believe that His Word and His Goodness shall prevail.


----------



## kanozas (Feb 8, 2017)

Shimmie said:


> Psalm 37...
> 
> *The Heritage of the Righteous and the Calamity of the Wicked*
> *A Psalm of David.*
> ...



I do know this scripture and was going to attach it.  I, personally, don't have the least bit of fear about it.  Rather, this is somewhat a response to the political scene and some religious who actually believe that some of these pseudo prophecies are coming to pass (not anyone here on this forum but elsewhere, which is all over the place, actually).  People are not even using common sense and thinking clearly.  Certainly, they are not looking at that scripture to know that this type of thing is ancient and redundant throughout all the history of man.  You know, in their rush to claim that G-d is righteously leading this political scene (even evil can be used to bring about good, we all know), they are blindly following and attributing goodness to those committing absolute evil behind the scenes.  That kind of a thing...it was a random thought.

As for the signs of pogrom or genocide, that will get a diff. response out of me because most societies ignore those very important indications on the horizon.  Absent from the body being present with the L-rd doesn't mean to lay down like a lamb for the slaughter, though.


----------



## Shimmie (Feb 8, 2017)

kanozas said:


> I do know this scripture and was going to attach it.  I, personally, don't have the least bit of fear about it.  Rather, this is somewhat a response to the political scene and some religious who actually believe that some of these pseudo prophecies are coming to pass (not anyone here on this forum but elsewhere, which is all over the place, actually).  People are not even using common sense and thinking clearly.  Certainly, they are not looking at that scripture to know that this type of thing is ancient and redundant throughout all the history of man.  You know, in their rush to claim that G-d is righteously leading this political scene (even evil can be used to bring about good, we all know), they are blindly following and attributing goodness to those committing absolute evil behind the scenes.  That kind of a thing...it was a random thought.
> 
> As for the signs of pogrom or genocide, that will get a diff. response out of me because most societies ignore those very important indications on the horizon.  Absent from the body being present with the L-rd doesn't mean to lay down like a lamb for the slaughter, though.


I'm just looking out for you.   

BTW... I have to post an article that I read today.   I want to get your input as well as the rest of our sisters here.  I'll get the link and post later.


----------



## kanozas (Feb 8, 2017)

Shimmie said:


> I'm just looking out for you.
> 
> BTW... I have to post an article that I read today.   I want to get your input as well as the rest of our sisters here.  I'll get the link and post later.



I'm good.  But I  can tell ya right now, people are falling right and left under the "spell" of these pseudo "Christians."  What's the difference between them in 1700 and them right now?  None.  Same old cognitive dissonance.


----------



## Shimmie (Feb 8, 2017)

Ladies:   I read this article regarding Abortion Quotas...  I posted it in here because I didn't want to draw too much attention to it.   Please share your thoughts and thanks.

http://www.catholicnewsagency.com/n...za-parties-if-abortion-quotas-were-met-53264/

Needless to say, its very sad.


----------



## Shimmie (Feb 8, 2017)

kanozas said:


> I'm good.  But I  can tell ya right now, people are falling right and left under the "spell" of these pseudo "Christians."  What's the difference between them in 1700 and them right now?  None.  Same old cognitive dissonance.


I know...but at least you have God on your side.  They don't.


----------



## Lucia (Feb 8, 2017)

Shimmie said:


> Ladies:   I read this article regarding Abortion Quotas...  I posted it in here because I didn't want to draw too much attention to it.   Please share your thoughts and thanks.
> 
> http://www.catholicnewsagency.com/n...za-parties-if-abortion-quotas-were-met-53264/
> 
> Needless to say, its very sad.



Sadly, more whistleblowers are confessing the truth of PP.  They keep their funding by claiming to offer women health services besides abortion and birth control but pretty much that's all they offer.  And how did they not get their government funding cut off or any reprimand when they were caught selling baby remains? Sorry to get graphic but seriously?


----------



## Laela (Feb 9, 2017)

Heb. 12:28
Therefore, since we are receiving a kingdom which cannot be shaken, let us have grace, by which we may serve God acceptably with reverence and godly fear.


----------



## Shimmie (Feb 9, 2017)

Lucia said:


> Sadly, more whistleblowers are confessing the truth of PP.  They keep their funding by claiming to offer women health services besides abortion and birth control but pretty much that's all they offer.  And how did they not get their government funding cut off or any reprimand when they were caught selling baby remains? Sorry to get graphic but seriously?


Thanks so much @Lucia -- You have so much to share.   Each of you do.

I thought it would be best to keep this here and not make a separate thread in our Christian forum.   God will lead those here who can and desire to share about this.  Its very frightening to think someone would sell a dear baby's life for a slice of pizza.       Is life so minimal to them? A baby's life?   So sad...


----------



## Laela (Feb 11, 2017)

We know that Trump has emboldened "resting racists" even the so-called Christian ones. Keep an eye on your workplaces. Sisters, please keep people of color in prayer on their jobs. There are laws still in place to keep folks in check, even the "Christian" ones. The Most High will always protect you, yet you must know your rights and exercise them. Amein.


----------



## kanozas (Feb 11, 2017)

[QUOTE="Laela]...., even the "Christian" ones. [/QUOTE]

!!

Even the Black Christian ones promoting them as collaborators.  All minorities and women are at stake.  That love of money is deadly.  Smh.


----------



## Laela (Feb 14, 2017)

^^ Yes, Massah gets more done with Stephen's help....


----------



## TrueSugar (Feb 14, 2017)

Either I will trust HIM or I will not. Worry and faith cannot be in the same place.


----------



## Laela (Feb 17, 2017)

*The Parable of the Pharisee and the Tax Collector*
9 To some who were confident of their own righteousness and looked down on everyone else, Jesus told this parable: 10 “Two men went up to the temple to pray, one a Pharisee and the other a tax collector. 11 The Pharisee stood by himself and prayed: ‘God, I thank you that I am not like other people—robbers, evildoers, adulterers—or even like this tax collector. 12 I fast twice a week and give a tenth of all I get.’

13 “But the tax collector stood at a distance. He would not even look up to heaven, but beat his breast and said, ‘God, have mercy on me, a sinner.’

14 “I tell you that this man, rather than the other, went home justified before God. For all those who exalt themselves will be humbled, and those who humble themselves will be exalted.” - *Luke 18*


----------



## movingforward (Feb 18, 2017)

Thank you God for clarity.


----------



## Laela (Mar 7, 2017)

_The presence of God is very sweet._


----------



## Laela (Mar 8, 2017)

Happy Women's day.. while we're celebrating other women in our lives, let's not forget to celebrate who we are as well.  I thank Father God for being a Woman. He is worth to be praised today!   

* Psalm 139:14 Complete Jewish Bible (CJB)*
_ I thank you because I am awesomely made,
wonderfully; your works are wonders —
I know this very well._


----------



## kanozas (Mar 8, 2017)

Genesis 15: 12-16

*12*As the sun was setting, Abram fell into a deep sleep, and a thick and dreadful darkness came over him. *13*Then the Lord said to him, “Know for certain that for four hundred years your descendants will be strangers in a country not their own and that they will be enslaved and mistreated there. *14*But I will punish the nation they serve as slaves, and afterward they will come out with great possessions. *15*You, however, will go to your ancestors in peace and be buried at a good old age. *16*In the fourth generation your descendants will come back here, for the sin of the Amorites has not yet reached its full measure.”


----------



## gn1g (Mar 9, 2017)

Laela said:


> Happy Women's day.. while we're celebrating other women in our lives, let's not forget to celebrate who we are as well.  I thank Father God for being a Woman. He is worth to be praised today!
> 
> * Psalm 139:14 Complete Jewish Bible (CJB)*
> _ I thank you because I am awesomely made,
> ...




Do you read from this bible all the time?  your thoughts?


----------



## Dee_33 (Mar 10, 2017)

Is it possible that some of our thoughts are not our own?


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Mar 10, 2017)

luving me said:


> Is it possible that some of our thoughts are not our own?  A friend recently revealed that he's having some disturbing thoughts, and although he doesn't act on those thoughts he's bothered that he's even having them and is filled with guilt.  I'm not sure what advice to offer other than to pray for God to bind those thoughts and to begin praying and praising God when the thoughts first enter his mind.  I also suggested counseling which he's starting next week, and to guard his mind by keeping a close eye on what he's allowing himself to see, hear, and read.



Here's a helpful read about fleeting thoughts and how we can proceed. I don't beat myself up about fleeting, problematic thoughts because I have the right attitude toward them and just get rid of them.

https://www.joelosteen.com/Pages/Blog.aspx?blogid=10572


----------



## Laela (Mar 10, 2017)

Hi gn1g, I don't read this version all the time but sometimes a good verse is a little clearer with the Berean.




gn1g said:


> Do you read from this bible all the time?  your thoughts?


----------



## mz.rae (Mar 11, 2017)

Feeling like something has to give, right now I'm just soooooo tired. I've been applying to jobs so I can leave the job that makes me oh so miserable. I'm watching everyone else at my job move on and get new opportunities while I feel stuck. I'm not sure about going back to school and I'm also a little confused about finding a new church home. I've been communicating with the Pastor there, but I'm still not sure. I've been praying for direction and guidance through all of this. I'm just ready for things to start looking upward.


----------



## kanozas (Mar 13, 2017)

Visiting Fr. said:   "I see dead people!"  Bahahaha, the Sixth Sense.  He was wonderful.  One thing, BE ALIVE!  Something I wanted to say yesterday was that people are angry at the wrong person.  Why are you mad at Jesus?  Original Sin doesn't mean people are born evil, it means that with the first sin committed, there was a divine wound on earth and that it takes a divine healing.  We cannot at all deny that the world is wounded.  We perpetuate this bleed-out in our own lives with our many failings.  Why is that?  Because of the original sin "wound."  Just look around earth...we are in need of healing.  Hating on Jesus is not going to remove it nor is it going to disprove that mankind has been wounded, even the physical earth.


----------



## kanozas (Mar 15, 2017)

Fisk University Jubilee Singers  "I Thank You, Jesus"


----------



## kanozas (Mar 17, 2017)

Hosea (2:15, 2:17 ), "And I will give her vineyards from thence, and the Valley of Achor for an _opening of hope_: and she shall sing there, as in the days of her youth, and as in the day when she came up out of the land of Egypt."


----------



## Lucia (Mar 17, 2017)

luving me said:


> Is it possible that some of our thoughts are not our own?



Yes definitely, you'd be surprised how many thoughts are actually replays of negative or positive things parents, siblings, or people have said to us.
You have to discern which thoughts are really you, which means you need to know yourself pretty well, or from God or HS or satan the father of lies.

1. Check the intention by asking what's behind this thought or enticement to do this action?
2. Check the motives by asking what will be the outcome of this thought or action for me?
3. Is that outcome good or bad for me?
4. Does this thought or action line up with the word of God and/or Gods law?


----------



## Lucia (Mar 17, 2017)

mz.rae said:


> Feeling like something has to give, right now I'm just soooooo tired. I've been applying to jobs so I can leave the job that makes me oh so miserable. I'm watching everyone else at my job move on and get new opportunities while I feel stuck. I'm not sure about going back to school and I'm also a little confused about finding a new church home. I've been communicating with the Pastor there, but I'm still not sure. I've been praying for direction and guidance through all of this. I'm just ready for things to start looking upward.



Hang in there, keep praying Jesus will make a way even if there is no way.

*1 Thessalonians 5:16-18*
16 Rejoice always, 17 pray without ceasing, 18 give thanks in all circumstances; for this is the will of God in Christ Jesus for you.


----------



## MA2010 (Mar 21, 2017)

It's been so long since I've been in here! Thank you God for bringing me back.


----------



## Lucia (Mar 23, 2017)

Procrastination and he noonday devil


----------



## movingforward (Mar 23, 2017)

Lord, forgive me for my potty mouth moment.  I had way too much happen to me in the last few months and I need to breath.


----------



## Laela (Mar 23, 2017)

There are many different symptoms of obsession. It is possible for a Christian to be obsessed with his own thoughts, others’ thoughts, his own words, others’ words, his own spiritual condition, his own sins, or anything he has. Obsession is also a very common thing, and it can happen to any Christian. Of course, some are obsessed to a smaller degree, others are obsessed to a greater degree, while some are obsessed to a very serious degree. Therefore, we must pay attention to this matter. - _Watchman Nee_


----------



## movingforward (Mar 24, 2017)

Thank you Lord.  I was LIVID yesterday!  BUT for every situation I was upset and bothered about.  God made it easy.  Work and personal.  

I have a phone interview Tuesday.  The setup is more conducive to my personality.  I ask God for favor in this.


----------



## kanozas (Mar 29, 2017)

Materialism:

I truly think so many don't believe they were born naked.  They probably don't believe they can't take any of it with them when they enter the grave either.  Everyone has a path, whether glorious, average or even tragic.  Whatever is our vocation, we're all the same.


----------



## Laela (Mar 31, 2017)

This really is a good Word..worth a re-post

"God has been revealing some things to me. Good intentions mean absolutely nothing. God is intentional. There is a purpose behind everything that He does and has done. Therefore, we need to move beyond "good intentions" and be intentional about aligning with God's will. "The road to Hell is paved with good intentions." Having good intentions is not enough. We must be intentional about following God and doing His work. "


----------



## kanozas (Apr 5, 2017)

It's evident to those _from_ the region, _with family in_ the region and those who _know about_ the region that Trump needs divine guidance on how to deal with Syria.  He probably wants to attack just to show a strong arm and bring some creed to his name.  This is not wise.  It is highly DANGEROUS to remaining Christians of Damascus, Syria,  beyond Aleppo and the surrounding regions of the conflict.  Asaad has long been the harbinger of protection, despite being a hideous and evil dictator, as was his brutal father.  Just bombing and removing him will not solve anything, it will complicate live for many millions more.  SMH. 

* Proverbs 21King James Version (KJV)*
21 The king's heart is in the hand of the Lord, as the rivers of water: he turneth it whithersoever he will.

2 Every way of a man is right in his own eyes: but the Lord pondereth the hearts.


----------



## Laela (Apr 8, 2017)

Trump is definitely a wake-up call, even for those who voted for him...


----------



## kanozas (Apr 19, 2017)

No man is innocent.  There is one redemptive sacrifice for everyone.


----------



## kanozas (Apr 25, 2017)

Numbers 24: 8-9

8God brought them out of Egypt.
They have, as it were, the strength of a young bull;
they will devour hostile people
and will break their bones
and will pierce them through with arrows.
9 They crouch and lie down like a lion,
and as a lioness, who can stir him?
Blessed is the one who blesses you,
and cursed is the one who curses you!’”


--------------
If people would ponder this, look around and heed its warning.


----------



## kanozas (Apr 27, 2017)

* Acts 5:27-33New American Standard Bible (NASB)*
27 When they had brought them, they stood them a]">[a]before the Council. The high priest questioned them, 28 saying, “We gave you strict orders not to continue teaching in this name, and b]">[b]yet, you have filled Jerusalem with your teaching and intend to bring this man’s blood upon us.” 29 But Peter and the apostles answered, “We must obey God rather than men. 30 The God of our fathers raised up Jesus, c]">[c]whom you had put to death by hanging Him on a d]">[d]cross. 31 He is the one whom God exalted e]">[e]to His right hand as a f]">[f]Prince and a Savior, to grant repentance to Israel, and forgiveness of sins. 32 And we are witnesses g]">[g]of these things; and _so is_ the Holy Spirit, whom God has given to those who obey Him.”

*Gamaliel’s Counsel*
33 But when they heard this, they were cut h]">[h]to the quick and intended to kill them.


----------



## Maracujá (May 12, 2017)

What say you ladies: https://stream.org/234972-2/ ?

I have discussed this topic with my sister as well, but I am very interested to hear what you ladies think.


----------



## kanozas (May 14, 2017)

Maracujá said:


> What say you ladies: https://stream.org/234972-2/ ?
> 
> I have discussed this topic with my sister as well, but I am very interested to hear what you ladies think.




I agree with much of it because, despite fighting racism and xenophobia, we cannot turn a blind eye to the underworkings of those types of ideologies that seek to undermine and take over nations, religions and the freedoms from people.  But that's what Europe did after their previous conquest under the Ottomans.  It's an endless cycle.  It does make you wonder about childless/non-familial leaders and if they truly have the vision to leader families into the future.  We have specific needs and rights which seem to be declining right and left.


----------



## Lissa0821 (May 16, 2017)

I had an opportunity to allow myself to become really stressed out today. I say opportunity because in the midst of my chest tightening an my breathing becoming heavy. I repeated out loud what I heard in my spirit, God will never leave me. I said it over and over. The cloud of fear and worry lifted off me.   I said it one last time and began to think of how God has brought me through. I thought of financial issues, health issues, family and work related issues. With each instance that I could recall, I said out loud He brought me through that. 

In that fifteen minute time span of reflecting on who God is in my life refreshed me completely. I can and will continue to press to what GOD has for me, moment by moment.


----------



## movingforward (May 16, 2017)

God has been so good to me.  I have to make it more of a point to realize he is in control.


----------



## Lucia (May 18, 2017)




----------



## Lucia (May 18, 2017)

Maracujá said:


> What say you ladies: https://stream.org/234972-2/ ?
> 
> I have discussed this topic with my sister as well, but I am very interested to hear what you ladies think.



I agree with the points he makes too. It's more than obvious that there is a sinister element living alongside some peaceful people and what them having the edge 5 to 1 in Europe can do unchecked.  Too many childless leaders they're obviously not to worried about the long term beyond 40-50 years or so when they'll either be retired or dead. Islam and the Islamic state is intrinsically incompatible with European democracies.  It only takes 30 minutes of digging into the Koran and the supplemental books on the life of Mohammed to find that the newer doctrines which according to muslim religion superceed the older passages are extremely violent and completely geared towards an extreme Islamic state.


----------



## Lucia (May 19, 2017)

kanozas said:


> I agree with much of it because, despite fighting racism and xenophobia, we cannot turn a blind eye to the underworkings of those types of ideologies that seek to undermine and take over nations, religions and the freedoms from people.  But that's what Europe did after their previous conquest under the Ottomans.  It's an endless cycle.  It does make you wonder about childless/non-familial leaders and if they truly have the vision to leader families into the future.  We have specific needs and rights which seem to be declining right and left.



Yes good point, being fair and just doesn't mean you bend over backwards and allow yourself to be taken advantage of or worse systematically destroyed from the inside out in the name of multiculturalism. First that's not multiculturalism for peaceful multiculturalism both parties have to be respectful and mindful of the other cultural beliefs and space, the host country already has their laws, rules and traditions if one enters that country to live you must find a way to live and abide by their laws ( cause you're actually living in someone else's country) and to balance your own culture with the larger culture around you, without imposing your way of life on an entire other country and culture.

Epecially of your being taken in by said country and they went out of their way to take you in.  It's disrespectful, ingrate move to bite the hand that helps/feeds you.
Maybe I'm misinformed please correct me but, my big question is always where's Saudi, Jordan, and UAE in this ? Why haven't they taken in the bulk of the refugees? Especially considering most of the refugees are Muslim and those are rich majority Muslim countries, and those leaving their homes wouldn't have such a great culture clash as when coming to the west.


----------



## kanozas (May 19, 2017)

Lucia said:


> Yes good point, being fair and just doesn't mean you bend over backwards and allow yourself to be taken advantage of or worse systematically destroyed from the inside out in the name of multiculturalism. First that's not multiculturalism for peaceful multiculturalism both parties have to be respectful and mindful of the other cultural beliefs and space, the host country already has their laws, rules and traditions if one enters that country to live you must find a way to live and abide by their laws ( cause you're actually living in someone else's country) and to balance your own culture with the larger culture around you, without imposing your way of life on an entire other country and culture.
> 
> Epecially of your being taken in by said country and they went out of their way to take you in.  It's disrespectful, ingrate move to bite the hand that helps/feeds you.
> Maybe I'm misinformed please correct me but, my big question is always where's Saudi, Jordan, and UAE in this ? Why haven't they taken in the bulk of the refugees? Especially considering most of the refugees are Muslim and those are rich majority Muslim countries, and those leaving their homes wouldn't have such a great culture clash as when coming to the west.




I mean that both sides are not exactly innocent...I am no . xenophobe and it's obvious "Europe" wants to remain "White" as well as domineering on the planet to the detriment of people of color and their nations.  If Macron and Merkel truly want an integrative society, I'm all for that. But if you inflict harm, expect harm to return to you.    As their nations were destroyed, how do Europeans not expect the same to happen to them in future?  Both have ulterior motives in the larger scheme of all of it...but those are governments.  Innocents bear the brunt, unfortunately.  No one is exactly innocent. 

But even look at the U.S.   If multicultural means mutual respect, then we need to ask ourselves very pertinent questions regarding racist oppression beginning with conquest ourselves.  In other words, you do something evil to someone, it'll come around to you again.  Muslims are the new "Blacks" e.g. "dogs to kick."


----------



## Maracujá (Jun 4, 2017)

Lucia said:


> Yes good point, being fair and just doesn't mean you bend over backwards and allow yourself to be taken advantage of or worse systematically destroyed from the inside out in the name of multiculturalism. First that's not multiculturalism for peaceful multiculturalism both parties have to be respectful and mindful of the other cultural beliefs and space, the host country already has their laws, rules and traditions if one enters that country to live you must find a way to live and abide by their laws ( cause you're actually living in someone else's country) and to balance your own culture with the larger culture around you, without imposing your way of life on an entire other country and culture.
> 
> Epecially of your being taken in by said country and they went out of their way to take you in.  It's disrespectful, ingrate move to bite the hand that helps/feeds you.
> *Maybe I'm misinformed please correct me but, my big question is always where's Saudi, Jordan, and UAE in this ? Why haven't they taken in the bulk of the refugees?* Especially considering most of the refugees are Muslim and those are rich majority Muslim countries, and those leaving their homes wouldn't have such a great culture clash as when coming to the west.



Well, to put it mildly: they want their cake plus eating it too (hope I'm saying this correctly). Some muslims on my timeline on FB were very mad at them because they have simply refused to take some of these refugees in. And even if they did, they wouldn't treat them in a humane way. 

In other news, here's a little something that happened at work recently: 

Me: *arrive at work, go in to the kitchen and start staring at the vending machine*
My co-worker: I wouldn't do that if I were you.
Me: But I'm so hungry already, I want to have something for breakfast later on. 
My co-worker: Don't do it. * starts walking out of the kitchen *
Me: Alright. *start to follow her into the office*
My co-worker: I can't believe you listened to me! See why I was telling you not to waste your money? * points to table filled with all kinds of delicacies, all for free*
Me: *happy smile*

Moral of the story: Always use discernment of course, but keep in mind that humans are inanimate for the most part, unless God is speaking through them. Good or bad, remember Joseph's response to the evil his brothers had done to him? He simply said: God allowed it (Gen 45:8).


----------



## Maracujá (Jun 4, 2017)

Lucia said:


>



You will not get everything you fight for, but everything you get will be a fight. Alright!


----------



## kanozas (Jun 7, 2017)

BLM...except for the unborn.  It's funny how you are worth something after birth but not just before.  If murder of a born person is odious and evil, why isn't it equally egregious in the womb?  One day before birth, you are still a human.  Every stage is one more day.  What are you, a carrot during the first 2 trimesters to not be human?   If one is stillborn and a mass of flesh, barely recognizable, a human was born...dead.  So a fetus cannot be human during every minute of gestation because he looks different than full-term?  Infants don't look like 80 year-olds but they are both humans.  Some people are not viable outside the womb due to their age, others become dependent upon others after the womb, according to their advanced age or disabilities.  Is a disabled person not a human?  Are fragile persons not human?


----------



## Lucia (Jun 21, 2017)




----------



## Lucia (Jun 21, 2017)




----------



## Laela (Jun 21, 2017)

It's not biblical to pray to any being other than God; prayer itself is a form of worship and therefore idolatrous, if not to the Creator.  
Revelations 22: 8 (CJB):
_8 Then I, Yochanan, the one hearing and seeing these things, when I heard and saw them, I fell down to worship at the feet of the angel showing them to me. 9 But he said to me, “Don’t do that! I am only a fellow-servant with you and your brothers, the prophets and the people who obey the words in this book. Worship God!”_


----------



## Lucia (Jun 22, 2017)

Lucia said:


>



2Cor 1:11
you also joining in #_*helping us through your prayers*,_ so that thanks may be given by many persons on our behalf for the favor bestowed on us through the #*prayers of many.*

Phil 1:19
for I know that this will turn out for my deliverance #_*through your prayers*_ and the provision of the Spirit of Jesus Christ,

Matt 22:31-33
But about the resurrection of the dead--have you not read what God said to you, I am the God of Abraham, the God of Isaac, and the God of Jacob'?* +He is not the God of the dead but of the living." * When the crowds heard this, they were astonished at his teaching.

Eph 6:18-20
18 Pray in the Spirit at all times in every prayer and supplication. To that end keep alert and always persevere in supplication for **all the saints*.  19 #*Pray also for me*, so that when I speak, a message may be given to me to make known with boldness the mystery of the gospel,20 for which I am an ambassador in chains.*  #*_*Pray that I may declare it boldly, as I must speak.*_

James 5:16
Therefore confess your sins to one another, and #*pray for one another*, so that you may be healed. The prayer of the righteous is powerful and effective.

Hail Mary full of grace, the Lord is with thee. (Luke 1:28)
Blessed are you among women (Luke 1:41)
and Blessed is the fruit of your womb Jesus (Luke1:42)
Holy Mary mother of God, (Luke 1:43)
*#Pray for us sinners, now and at the hour of our death.* Amen.


#Intercessory prayer is both traditional and scriptural.
#St Paul asked the Ephesians to pray for him as well, St James asked the congregations to pray for one another.
Prayer = to pray to God, to entreat or suplicate
Ex1: Susie can you pray for me?
Ex2: I pray you Sir, what is the time?

Ex2 is not praying to that man but entreating, asking kindly for something. It's not unscriptural or untraditional.  There is nothing unscriptural or untraditional about intercessory prayer whether entreating earthly saints or saints in heaven to pray for us.

+If you believe in the Christian Doctrine that when we die (earthly) some people go to heaven, then they're not cut off from the body of Christ i.e. The Church nor are they cut off from the presence of God.  They are with the living God in heaven.

*Who are the saints ? They are part of the _communion of saints_ on earth and in heaven.  (a fellowship between baptized Christians living and dead is found in many Christian credos or creeds aka profession of faith)
If this phrase meant only saints on earth St. Paul would not have written ALL the saints, for emphasis.


----------



## Laela (Jun 22, 2017)

_Pray to_ = Worship. 

1 Timothy 2:5
_“For there is on*e God, and one mediator *also between God and men, the man Christ Jesus”  _

1 John 2: 2 
_My little children, these things write I unto you, that ye sin not. And if any man sin, w*e have an advocate with the Father*, Jesus Christ the righteous._

Romans 8:27 
_“And he who searches hearts knows what is the mind of the Spirit, *because the Spirit intercedes for the saints *according to the will of God.”_

_Ephesians 2:18-20 
“*For through him we both have access in one Spirit to the Father*. So then you are no longer strangers and aliens, but you are fellow citizens with the saints and members of the household of God, built on the foundation of the apostles and prophets, Christ Jesus himself being the cornerstone.”

_______________ _


----------



## Lucia (Jun 23, 2017)

Question open to all.
If scripture says:  "All generations shall call me (Mary) blessed," why has calling Mary blessed been discarded by many denominations? (Ref below)

Luke 1:39-45
39 In those days Mary set out and went with haste to a Judean town in the hill country, 40 where she entered the house of Zechariah and greeted Elizabeth. 41 When Elizabeth heard Mary’s greeting, the child leaped in her womb. And Elizabeth was filled with the Holy Spirit 42 and exclaimed with a loud cry, “_*Blessed are you among women, and blessed is the fruit of your womb. 43 And why has this happened to me, that the mother of my Lord comes to me?*_ 44 For as soon as I heard the sound of your greeting, the child in my womb leaped for joy. 45 And blessed is she who believed that there would be a fulfillment of what was spoken to her by the Lord.”
46 And Mary said,

“My soul magnifies the Lord,
47     and my spirit rejoices in God my Savior,
48 for he has looked with favor on the lowliness of his servant.
_ *Surely, from now on all generations will call me blessed;*_
49 for the Mighty One has done great things for me,
    and holy is his name.
50 His mercy is for those who fear him
    from generation to generation.



*Mary and the Saints are *venerated*, NOT worshipped.  Saints do not take the place of God. Worship is for God. That is explained in the video above.

ven·er·ate
_verb_
past tense: *venerated*; past participle: *venerated*

regard with great respect; revere.
"Mother Teresa is venerated as a saint"
synonyms: revere, regard highly, reverence, worship, hallow, hold sacred, exalt, vaunt, adore, honor, respect, esteem


----------



## Lucia (Jun 23, 2017)

Laela said:


> _Pray to_ = Worship.
> 
> 1 Timothy 2:5
> _“For there is on*e God, and one mediator *also between God and men, the man Christ Jesus”  _
> ...



That's still intercessory prayer, asking the HS to pray for you.* Intercessory prayer is not forbidden in the Bible.  If you can ask John and anybody off the street to pray for you (<--not knowing about their prayer lives) and the HS, then why not Mary and the Saints? (Whose prayer lives we know)
If they are all in the body of Christ, you can ask them to pray for you. There is one mediator Jesus, and we participate in Jesus' mission of mediator, preachers, teachers healers to help further the Kingdom of God. Remember Mary nudged Jesus at the wedding at Cana and He turned the water into wine.  She participated in His mission from before His birth. We are the branches and He is the vine, we are the body of Christ we must do what He is not physically here to do.

Rom 8:26,27
Likewise the Spirit helps us in our weakness; for we do not know how to pray as we ought, but that very Spirit intercedes with sighs too deep for words. 27 And God, who searches the heart, knows what is the mind of the Spirit, because the **Spirit intercedes for the saints according to the will of God. *


----------



## kanozas (Jun 24, 2017)

Zechariah 7:9-10
"Thus has the LORD of hosts said, 'Dispense true justice and practice kindness and compassion each to his brother; and do not oppress the widow or the orphan, the stranger or the poor; and do not devise evil in your hearts against one another.'


----------



## Laela (Jun 29, 2017)

“You must be the change you wish to see in the world.” -Ghandi


----------



## kanozas (Jun 29, 2017)

http://www.beliefnet.com/columnists/prayerplainandsimple/2015/04/a-prayer-to-stop-judging.html
 
*  A Prayer to Stop Judging  *
Posted by  Mark and Jill Herringshaw


_*“Even if I have sinned, that is my concern, not yours. You think you’re better than I am…” ~ Job (Job 19:4,5)*_

_*“Do not judge others, and you will not be judged.” ~Jesus (Matt. 7:1)*_

_*“God alone, who gave the law, is the Judge. He alone has the power to save or to destroy. So what right do you have to judge your neighbor?” James 4:12

*_

Think it’s your job to ferret out the godless in the land? To weigh the motives of others? To eye and criticize? Retire of that tedious, joyless job today, and learn to walk in love.

_Father,_

_I lay down my self-imposed responsibility of judging the heart, motives, intentions, and actions of the people in my life. You have instructed me in this, and I will obey you. I remove the back-breaking burden of being the judge, and I repent of the pride in my life that is evident every time I have a critical, judgemental thought. You have commanded me to walk in forgiveness and love, to rise above offenses, and to walk humbly with you. I choose that road today. I submit my thoughts to you – each and every one – for approval, choosing loving thoughts and not condemning thoughts, compassionate thoughts not critical thoughts. And kindly remove the log in my eye. Thank you._

_In Jesus’ Name and with the help of the Holy Spirit, Amen. _


Read more at http://www.beliefnet.com/columnists...ayer-to-stop-judging.html#dBq8KMYYuPrisSGu.99


----------



## kanozas (Jun 29, 2017)

...wrong thread....


----------



## Lucia (Jun 29, 2017)




----------



## kanozas (Jun 30, 2017)

It is human nature to want to get back at someone or to have bad thoughts against someone who has harmed you but vengeance truly does belong to G-d.  In His time, He will avenge....or even have mercy and what business is it of ours?  It's better to keep a clean mind about people and forgive them rather than wish them harm for what they have done.   You don't want to be as harmful as they have been but it's difficult to purely achieve that state.  It's s totally possible and He even commands it, no?  @*Racism*


----------



## Laela (Jul 2, 2017)

Matthew 6:9-13 (CJB)

You, therefore, pray like this:

‘Our Father in heaven!

May your Name be kept holy.

May your Kingdom come, your will be done on earth as in heaven.

Give us the food we need today.

Forgive us what we have done wrong, as we too have forgiven those who have wronged us.

And do not lead us into hard testing, but keep us safe from the Evil One.

[a]For kingship, power and glory are yours forever.

Amen.’


----------



## kanozas (Jul 7, 2017)

Excerpt from 9 Ways to Hold On When You Want to Give Up



page 19


----------



## Laela (Jul 7, 2017)

LifeWay.com has some great 40day programs...sharing some good ones on prayer  

_
The Puritans ... exhorted one another to "pray until you pray." Such advice is not to become an excuse for a new legalism ... But in the Western world we urgently need this advice, for many of us in our praying are like nasty little boys who ring front doorbells and run away before anyone answers. Pray until you pray._
*D.A. Carson *

_Presumptuous prayer speaks to God without first listening to him. It obsessively anxiously, or pretentiously multiplies human words to God, but with, at best, a distracted, indifferent, or fitful interest in God's words to us. But God speaks to us before we speak to him. If we pray without listening, we pray out of context._
*Eugene H. Peterson*
_
The Psalms train us to pray with others who have prayed, and are praying: put our knees on the level with other bent knees; lift our hands in concert with other lifted hands; join our voices in lament and praise with other voices who weep and laugh. The primary use of prayer is not for expressing ourselves, but in becoming ourselves._*
Eugene H. Peterson
*


----------



## Laela (Jul 10, 2017)

A love that can never be fathomed; A life that can never die; A righteousness that can never be tarnished; A peace that can never be understood;
A rest that can never be disturbed; A joy that can never be diminished;
A hope that can never be disappointed; A glory that can never be clouded;
A light that can never be darkened; A happiness that can never be interrupted;
A strength that can never be enfeebled; A purity that can never be defiled;
A beauty that can never be marred; A wisdom that can never be baffled;
Resources that can never be exhausted.
~ Anonymous


----------



## Lucia (Jul 11, 2017)




----------



## kanozas (Jul 11, 2017)

G-d provided examples through the Patriarchs.  We can identify with them through their struggles.  No earthly man has heard from G-d as Moses.  How incredible the relationship the Apostles and disciples had with Jesus!  The Prophets, Joseph, St. Joseph and Mary, Jesus' Mother.  I mean, examples are through their lives and provided in scripture of their struggles and ordeals.  How wonderful a provision for us all.


----------



## mz.rae (Jul 15, 2017)

So, I've finally found a church that feels like home. I feel this pull and tug to be there, and I haven't had that feeling since back a few years ago when I started going to my old church that closed. It's interesting because in a Facebook post my old pastor recommended this church. Anyway the only problem is that it's so far! It's like 34 minutes away from where I live, on top of me having to drive 34-35 minutes for work and school throughout the week. And I'm the type of person that I'm not just a Sunday service only type of a person, I like to go to Bible study and other events throughout the week. I'm praying that God makes provisions for me to be able to move out that way, because my school and job is all in the same area or close to area as the church is in.


----------



## Laela (Jul 15, 2017)

I'm just thankful to God, in all things. Prayers for the generation of young, black males facing all kinds of hurdles and the people providing spiritual and moral support. God bless them all.


----------



## Lucia (Jul 26, 2017)




----------



## kanozas (Jul 26, 2017)

Lucia said:


>



Human limitations, we are not self-sufficient...prayer and dependence upon G-d.   This world will try and make you feel stupid for depending upon G-d, specifically, upon Jesus.  Loved this, it's edifying and it came at the right time. 

Is this guy 1/2 Ethiopian?  I swear he's habesha or at least 1/2.  Solomon?  Anyhoo, I like his messages.


----------



## Lucia (Jul 31, 2017)




----------



## Lucia (Aug 3, 2017)

#askfrmike


----------



## movingforward (Aug 14, 2017)

@Lucia  the last video message above is so timely in my life.  thank tou.


----------



## kanozas (Aug 17, 2017)

You expired, O Jesus, 
but the source of life gushed forth for souls 
and an ocean of mercy opened up for the whole world. 
O Fount of Life, 
unfathomable Divine Mercy, 
envelop the whole world 
and empty Yourself out upon us. 
O Blood and Water, 
which gushed forth from the Heart of Jesus 
as a fount of mercy for us, 
I trust in You.

Amen.


----------



## kanozas (Aug 26, 2017)

* Isaiah 18New King James Version (NKJV)*
*Proclamation Against Ethiopia*
18 Woe to the land shadowed with buzzing wings,
Which _is_ beyond the rivers of Ethiopia,
2 Which sends ambassadors by sea,
Even in vessels of reed on the waters, _saying,_
“Go, swift messengers, to a nation tall and smooth _of skin,_
To a people terrible from their beginning onward,
A nation powerful and treading down,
Whose land the rivers divide.”

3 All inhabitants of the world and dwellers on the earth:
When he lifts up a banner on the mountains, you see _it;_
And when he blows a trumpet, you hear _it._
4 For so the Lord said to me,
“I will take My rest,
And I will look from My dwelling place
Like clear heat in sunshine,
Like a cloud of dew in the heat of harvest.”
5 For before the harvest, when the bud is perfect
And the sour grape is ripening in the flower,
He will both cut off the sprigs with pruning hooks
And take away _and_ cut down the branches.

6 They will be left together for the mountain birds of prey
And for the beasts of the earth;
The birds of prey will summer on them,
And all the beasts of the earth will winter on them.

7 In that time a present will be brought to the Lord of hosts
Froma]">[a] a people tall and smooth _of skin,_
And from a people terrible from their beginning onward,
A nation powerful and treading down,
Whose land the rivers divide—
To the place of the name of the Lord of hosts,
To Mount Zion.


----------



## kanozas (Sep 4, 2017)

Rant just to get it off my chest.  But this particular situation from a particular denom. cannot come for the Jews in that fashion, equating unbelief to the Pharisees.  Those were religious leaders way back when.  If anything, many people don't want Jesus because  1) they don't see the biblical evidence (eyes not opened to it) and 2) they see the behavior of racist and anti-semitic Christians.  It's no different than Blacks not wanting anything to do with the White churches/Christianity in general...or Native Americans shunning the Catholics who mercilessly persecuted and oppressed them.  People ain't stupid.  They see the ugliness of the people.  That's not talking about people who find fault no matter what...it's a generalized "why are you so prejudiced and hateful" kinduva thing.  You can't love G-d and hate Blacks...you can't worship Jesus and spit on Jews.  I mean...  Get a clue.


----------



## kanozas (Sep 17, 2017)

"A just wage"...in the homily today.  Equates with the pay of ONE person of the family who can provide for an entire family, procure land and property and have money to save for the future.  That's not the case of this country, is it?  SMH.


----------



## kanozas (Sep 18, 2017)

He holds everything.  We don't.


----------



## kanozas (Sep 22, 2017)

Heard this on the radio the other day:

"..It's human to make mistakes.. get back up...and if it happens again, keep getting up...don't allow past mistakes to keep you in a cage.  "

Read:

You have to take others out of the cage of past offenses.


----------



## kanozas (Oct 4, 2017)

As a way of referring to the specific place in scripture when presenting the readings...Jesus wasn't saying G-d forsake Him, He was pointing to Psalm 22 which detailed the crucifixion long before that type of punitive execution was even invented:


* Psalm 22King James Version (KJV)*
*22 My God, my God, why hast thou forsaken me? why art thou so far from helping me, and from the words of my roaring?*

2 O my God, I cry in the day time, but thou hearest not; and in the night season, and am not silent.

3 But thou art holy, O thou that inhabitest the praises of Israel.

4 Our fathers trusted in thee: they trusted, and thou didst deliver them.

5 They cried unto thee, and were delivered: they trusted in thee, and were not confounded.

6 But I am a worm, and no man; a reproach of men, and despised of the people.

7 All they that see me laugh me to scorn: they shoot out the lip, they shake the head, saying,

8 He trusted on the Lord that he would deliver him: let him deliver him, seeing he delighted in him.

9 But thou art he that took me out of the womb: thou didst make me hope when I was upon my mother's breasts.

10 I was cast upon thee from the womb: thou art my God from my mother's belly.

11 Be not far from me; for trouble is near; for there is none to help.

12 Many bulls have compassed me: strong bulls of Bashan have beset me round.

13 They gaped upon me with their mouths, as a ravening and a roaring lion.

14 I am poured out like water, and all my bones are out of joint: my heart is like wax; it is melted in the midst of my bowels.

15 My strength is dried up like a potsherd; and my tongue cleaveth to my jaws; and thou hast brought me into the dust of death.

16 For dogs have compassed me: the assembly of the wicked have inclosed me: they pierced my hands and my feet.

17 I may tell all my bones: they look and stare upon me.

18 They part my garments among them, and cast lots upon my vesture.

19 But be not thou far from me, O Lord: O my strength, haste thee to help me.

20 Deliver my soul from the sword; my darling from the power of the dog.

21 Save me from the lion's mouth: for thou hast heard me from the horns of the unicorns.

22 I will declare thy name unto my brethren: in the midst of the congregation will I praise thee.

23 Ye that fear the Lord, praise him; all ye the seed of Jacob, glorify him; and fear him, all ye the seed of Israel.

24 For he hath not despised nor abhorred the affliction of the afflicted; neither hath he hid his face from him; but when he cried unto him, he heard.

25 My praise shall be of thee in the great congregation: I will pay my vows before them that fear him.

26 The meek shall eat and be satisfied: they shall praise the Lord that seek him: your heart shall live for ever.

27 All the ends of the world shall remember and turn unto the Lord: and all the kindreds of the nations shall worship before thee.

28 For the kingdom is the Lord's: and he is the governor among the nations.

29 All they that be fat upon earth shall eat and worship: all they that go down to the dust shall bow before him: and none can keep alive his own soul.

30 A seed shall serve him; it shall be accounted to the Lord for a generation.

31 They shall come, and shall declare his righteousness unto a people that shall be born, that he hath done this.


----------



## movingforward (Oct 15, 2017)

Whew!  People know they come up with a million and one reasons to not tithe.  Even if you dont give 10% give something to the Lord.  It's a sacrificial offering and do it cheerfully!  I'm so tired of listening to people excuses on why they cant (wont) give.  You went to Popeyes and spent $10 on a meal.  You could've gave half to the Lord.  I'm just saying. 

Rant over!


----------



## movingforward (Oct 15, 2017)

On another note, I find that Im relying on God more and more.  Not just mindlessly living day to day.  But actually conversing with him and making good use of my time. 

Im putting more and more of my trust in Him.

Thank you Lord for all you have done and will do.  Also, thank you for my new job.


----------



## Maracujá (Oct 22, 2017)

Such a powerful message today at church. It was about wisdom and how true friendship with God, automatically gives us wisdom. 

One line at the end, in particular, stood out to me. It was about how the blessings God gives us, can become a curse if we're not truly ready. She spoke about lust and how some parents, for never having dealt with it, molest their own children. It was so powerful. 

I'll continue to be patient for what God is doing in me.


----------



## Sharpened (Oct 28, 2017)

Maracujá said:


> Such a powerful message today at church. It was about wisdom and how true friendship with God, automatically gives us wisdom.
> 
> One line at the end, in particular, stood out to me. It was about how the blessings God gives us, can become a curse if we're not truly ready. She spoke about lust and how some parents, for never having dealt with it, molest their own children. It was so powerful.
> 
> I'll continue to be patient for what God is doing in me.


I had prepared to post something else, but reread your post and got a reminder about purification (the process of refinement). That is the point of the daily "picking up the cross" - to have the Father search our hearts and test them (Psalm 139:23), to allow His refiner's fire (Malachi 3:2) to burn the dross out of us (Proverbs 25:4, Malachi 3:3). Easier said than done, but it can become a habit if one is willing to endure and learn from the trials of life in order to become mature children of Father Yah. Amen.


----------



## Sharpened (Oct 31, 2017)

Does anyone understand that the battlefield is also the prize - the mind and heart of man? A choice must be made daily: knowledge or life. To choose life is to choose the Spirit of Life over knowledge and submit to His leading _supernaturally_. Which is more valuable, man's biblical interpretation or His leading? I foresee another schism happening because of this.


----------



## Sharpened (Oct 31, 2017)

500 years...


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Nov 17, 2017)

It has been on my heart to start 2 different threads/discussions in the Christian forum:

(1) The difference between believing in christianity and believing in christians
(2) A thread for us to share how our faith has evolved from how it began to what it is today

I'm not one who thinks your faith has to look like mine, and I'm not trying to start any drama at all. I'm just a passionate defender of authentic, real christianity . . . and I believe that if we discuss what THAT is to us, then we and nonchristians can learn what it is that we find so beautiful, pure, empowering, and loving about it.

Because right now, people are making Christianity look weak, evil, etc. The Roy Moore situation, for example. 

What do you guys think?

@Sharpened 
@Shimmie 
@Aggie 
@newgrowth15


----------



## Sharpened (Nov 17, 2017)

YvetteWithJoy said:


> (1) The difference between believing in christianity and believing in christians
> (2) A thread for us to share how our faith has evolved from how it began to what it is today


(1) I hate religion and do not care for the church system because they both keep people from becoming mature children in Yah. I believe in no one, but Christ and His Father's work in, through, and around me. I will always favor being Spirit-led.

(2) That would be a good one, if people check their judgment at the door and ask respectful questions. This is why I journal, so I can see my progression over time.


----------



## Lucia (Nov 18, 2017)




----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Nov 19, 2017)

Lucia said:


>



Very good and helpful.

Excellent and edifying.

Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Sharpened (Nov 29, 2017)

While discussing Yah and science with DS1, I gave him a quick Hebrew lesson.

"D'you know how the word _good_ has a very abstract meaning in modern times?"

"Yes."

"But, get this. In the Hebrew, it, _tov_, means _functional_."

DS1's face lit up. He is a young man of logic, no flights of fantasy with him.

"Yeah, as in 'God saw that the light was _good_,' actually means He saw it as _functional_, working according to His Will. This means _ra_, the basic word for bad, means _dysfunction_. Tov + ra = Torah - what is function and dysfunction."

He was still lit. "That makes so much sense!" He started to talk about quantum theory and how humans distort it in comparison to how Yah operates. Yeah, I barely understood it myself. I love these little moments.


----------



## Laela (Dec 13, 2017)

Today, I had a soulful discussion with moms about old age after seeing the startling pic of of an older person from our past that looked like they had dementia. Ecc 12 is all about the problems that come with old age in human form... was food for thought. We'll all get old, wither and "die" one day, but thank God for His promises.

* Ecclesiastes 12*
*Complete Jewish Bible (CJB)*
_1 So remember your creator while you are young, before the evil days come, 
and the years approach when you will say, “They no longer give me pleasure”;

2 before the sun and the light grow dim, also the moon and the stars; 
before the clouds return after the rain;

3 on the day when the guards of the house are trembling, and men of courage 
are bent over double; when the women stop grinding grain,
because there are so few; when the women at the windows can no longer see out;

4 when the doors to the streets are kept shut; when the noise from the grain-mill fades;
when a person is startled by the chirp of a bird, yet their singing is hard to hear;

5 when they will be afraid to go up a hill, and terrors will stalk the way, even though 
the almond tree is in bloom; when the locust can only drag itself along, and the caper berry 
has no [aphrodisiac] effect — because the person is headed for his eternal home, 
and the mourners are already gathering in the marketplace —

6-7 before the silver cord is snapped the bowl of gold is cracked, the pitcher is shattered
 at the spring, the pulley is broken at the cistern, 7 the dust returns to earth, as it was, 
and the spirit returns to God, who gave it!

8 Pointless! Meaningless! — says Kohelet, Nothing matters at all!


9-12 Not only was Kohelet wise, he also taught the people what he knew; also he weighed, 
researched and corrected many ethical sayings.  Kohelet worked to develop an attractive 
writing style, in which he expressed the truth straightforwardly.  The sayings of the wise 
are as sharp as goads, and those given by leaders of assemblies are like well-fixed nails;
 [in this case,] they are presented by a single shepherd.  In addition, my son, take heed: 
one can write many books — there’s no end to it; and one can study so much that it wearies the flesh.


13 Here is the final conclusion, now that you have heard everything: fear God,
 and keep his mitzvot; this is what being human is all about. 

14 For God will bring to judgment everything we do, including every secret, whether good or bad._


----------



## Sharpened (Dec 14, 2017)

Laela said:


> We'll all get old, wither and "die" one day, but thank God for His promises.


Amen.

John 9:4 - While it is daytime, we must do the work of Him who sent Me. Night is coming, when no one can work.

John 21:18 - Truly, truly, I say to you, when you were younger, you dressed yourself and walked where you desired; but when you shall be old, you will stretch forth your hands, and another will dress you and will bring _you_ where you do not desire.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Dec 14, 2017)

the recent spate of sexual allegations proves whatever you do in the dark will come to light


----------



## mz.rae (Dec 20, 2017)

I don't know which year was worse this year or last year. But I'm praying next year is a better one. I have been stuck in a rut for months it feels like, and my energy to do pretty much of anything is gone. And on top of that my faith and belief in God is starting to wane. I just don't feel like God moves in my life the way he does other people. And that my life is nothing but an endless downward spiral.


----------



## Sharpened (Dec 21, 2017)

mz.rae said:


> I don't know which year was worse this year or last year. But I'm praying next year is a better one. I have been stuck in a rut for months it feels like, and my energy to do pretty much of anything is gone. And on top of that my faith and belief in God is starting to wane. I just don't feel like God moves in my life the way he does other people. And that my life is nothing but an endless downward spiral.


What is your ministry, your service to the Father and others? What is His current Will for your life?


----------



## Laela (Dec 21, 2017)

Ever so thankful to God the Father for making a way for a young person struggling with life. He will remain Victorious, no matter what. Thanks be to Elohim!


----------



## mz.rae (Dec 21, 2017)

Sharpened said:


> What is your ministry, your service to the Father and others? What is His current Will for your life?


I feel like my ministry is to serve others and help those that are less fortunate, especially children. And I'm not sure what His will for my life is I'm still trying to figure it out.


----------



## Sharpened (Dec 21, 2017)

mz.rae said:


> I feel like my ministry is to serve others and help those that are less fortunate, especially children. And I'm not sure what His will for my life is I'm still trying to figure it out.


Are you getting discouragement from others, or are things hindering you when to do? Sometimes, He will put our tasks right in our way; we can be a bit slow on the uptake (I know I have, lol).

Seeking after the Father is paramount, not just prayer, but really desiring Him and His Will. 
"I want You, Lord, no matter the cost." 
"Please, correct my steps; dig and burn out of my heart and mind anything that need to go." 
"You said in Your Word, 'Those who seek Me will find Me.' I am holding You to that no matter what the adversary throws at me." 
"I know You are here; I want to draw nearer to You." 
"This is all about what You want, for only You know what I need." Etc., etc., etc...

You will overcome this trial by fire. Keep pressing in; don't stop!


----------



## Divine. (Dec 21, 2017)

mz.rae said:


> I just don't feel like God moves in my life the way he does other people.



I completely understand! I personally did not feel God move in my life until I completely consecrated myself and yielded to his will. He first took me through a season of rebuilding my misplaced identity. Then a series of tests to weaken and control my flesh. Then a period of application where I applied everything I learned. I have seen God move in my life this year like never before. That’s not to say that this year wasn’t challenging. But rather my ABBA is greater!!

I would like to encourage you to be mindful of what you say. Death and life are in the power of our tongues (Proverbs 18:21). Your life won’t change if you don’t believe it won’t or if you keep breathing life into these negative thoughts. If you want God to move in your life, you gotta start speaking like it. You can’t pray for God to change your circumstances but also waver in your faith in him. Remember, a double minded man cannot expect to receive anything from the Lord (James 1:6-8). I promise I’m saying that verse in love!

You will see God move once you make the unequivocal decision that you are going to trust him no matter what. Not only that, but you will commit to growing an even deeper relationship with him. Don’t give the devil an opportunity to use your weariness against you.


----------



## mz.rae (Dec 22, 2017)

Sharpened said:


> Are you getting discouragement from others, or are things hindering you when to do? Sometimes, He will put our tasks right in our way; we can be a bit slow on the uptake (I know I have, lol).Seeking after the Father is paramount, not just prayer, but really desiring Him and His Will.
> "I want You, Lord, no matter the cost."
> "Please, correct my steps; dig and burn out of my heart and mind anything that need to go."
> "You said in Your Word, 'Those who seek Me will find Me.' I am holding You to that no matter what the adversary throws at me."
> ...


Thank you! And I'm not sure I kind of feel like things started going downhill once I took the job I am at now two years ago. Since being there I have been discouraged and down about everything and it is filtering out into other aspects of my life.


----------



## Sharpened (Dec 22, 2017)

mz.rae said:


> Thank you! And I'm not sure I kind of feel like things started going downhill once I took the job I am at now two years ago. Since being there I have been discouraged and down about everything and it is filtering out into other aspects of my life.


I am so sorry to hear that. Definitely seek His protection and healing, plus a way out, if that is His Will.


----------



## beingofserenity (Dec 22, 2017)

Sharpened said:


> Are you getting discouragement from others, or are things hindering you when to do? Sometimes, He will put our tasks right in our way; we can be a bit slow on the uptake (I know I have, lol).
> 
> Seeking after the Father is paramount, not just prayer, but really desiring Him and His Will.
> "I want You, Lord, no matter the cost."
> ...



Your posts really help me, you know


----------



## Sharpened (Dec 22, 2017)

beingofserenity said:


> Your posts really help me, you know


 People seeking out Our Father and hearing from Him is a passion of mine; I give Him credit for that.


----------



## Sharpened (Dec 27, 2017)

* Conditional Faith*
_By Glynda Lomax on Dec 27, 2017 12:30 am_

Do not put conditions on Me, My children, for I am God, and no man instructs Me.

Many of My children have conditional faith. Conditional upon Me doing this or protecting that in what is coming, but do you not know that a Father is not commanded by His children? Do you think yourselves above Me? Do you think you know what is best?

Conditional faith will cause many to fall away from Me in what is coming. Because I do not meet their expectations, many will turn their backs on Me and serve the enemy. And the enemy shall have them. This is neither My desire, nor My will, but their choice.

My children, search your hearts and ascertain that your faith is not conditional. Search your hearts to know if any thing could cause your faith in Me to fail.

This is of the highest priority.  

*Job 40:2* - Shall he that contendeth with the Almighty instruct him? he that reproveth God, let him answer it.

*Luke 17:5* - And the apostles said unto the Lord, Increase our faith. 

*Luke 22:32* - But I have prayed for thee, that thy faith fail not: and when thou art converted, strengthen thy brethren.


----------



## Laela (Dec 30, 2017)




----------



## Maracujá (Dec 31, 2017)

Ladies, what can y'all tell me about the Jesus Year? I'm turning 33 next year and that's one of the few things I have to look forward to. I've done some research and they're speaking about the death of the ego: so.freaking.exciting! Can someone delve deeper into this?


----------



## Sharpened (Dec 31, 2017)

Maracujá said:


> Ladies, what can y'all tell me about the Jesus Year? I'm turning 33 next year and that's one of the few things I have to look forward to. I've done some research and they're speaking about the death of the ego: so.freaking.exciting! Can someone delve deeper into this?


I have never hear of it. I am more likely to look at age 49/50 as a personal Jubilee (forgiveness and do-over) because the concept it is in Scripture.

I can tell you what I was doing at 33 -- dealing with an infant who had multiple health issues and researching books, magazines, specialists, and on the internet in order to help him. My relationship with the Father stagnated for a few years, too busy.

Ego, self, or rather what each individual thinks is right or wrong, is the fruit of the Tree of Knowledge. The first article in the Tabernacle is the Altar. Guess what is supposed to go on that fiery alter? Our flesh! There is another altar that is for the soul (blood, life, thoughts, will, mind, heart, emotions): the cross. This is why Yahshua said, "Deny yourself, taking up your cross, and follow Me." If the flesh is on the altar, and the soul is on the cross, what is left? Spirit... 

Who knows the difference of spirit and soul? I have seen people attribute soulish things to the spirit; the spirit only cares about what the Father wants and waits for us to agree. How does the spirit take dominion over soul and body? Is it a "sometimes" thing or "all the time" thing? I am still trying to work out these questions myself. Thank Yah for grace and His patience. Amen.


----------



## Lucia (Jan 1, 2018)

Ladies please join us in the new 2018 CRT Thread 

https://longhaircareforum.com/threads/2018-christian-random-thoughts-forsaking-compromise.829389/


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 1, 2018)

Lucia said:


> Ladies please join us in the new 2018 CRT Thread
> 
> https://longhaircareforum.com/threads/2018-christian-random-thoughts-forsaking-compromise.829389/


@Lucia 

Thank you do much for this.   So very much.  ❤


----------

